# X2 Mini mill Limit switch conundrum



## menglor (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey there guys,  

I am a long time lurker, and just finished my X2 conversion, but now I am trying to put on some travel limits, and not having much success.

I am wondering if anyone has done it , and has pictures they want to share?

I really want to avoid drilling into the mill, but I am starting to realize that its probably going to be a must.

I am wondering if you could post some pictures of your X, Y and Z axis so I can see what you did 



Thanks peeps


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 20, 2013)

menglor said:


> Hey there guys,
> 
> I am a long time lurker, and just finished my X2 conversion, but now I am trying to put on some travel limits, and not having much success.
> 
> ...



I thought I read on one of forums where someone mounted limit switches to stop his lathe's cross-feed.  You will likely have to drill and tap mounting screws for the switches.  Good luck with your project.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 20, 2013)

My X and Y switches are shown further down in post number 38 of this thread, page 2.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/9791-X2-CNC-Conversion/page2

No shots there of the Z.

The X-axis switch is operated by the end plate at the left-hand end of the table. The Y by the small piece of angle iron bolted to the sub-table. The Z-axis switch is on a plate at the top of the column and operated by the top of the head contacting the switch.

I'm just using them as homing switches rather than bi-directional limit switches.


----------



## Beethovin (Sep 21, 2013)

Hawkeye said:


> My X and Y switches are shown further down in post number 38 of this thread, page 2.
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/9791-X2-CNC-Conversion/page2
> 
> ...


=====================================================================
This reply is about your Victoria Mill. I was a service engineer for Elliott Machine Tools, the maker of your mill. Company is long gone, Newall is the only one left of the original group. Your mill was a good solid machine in its day. Wish I had one!

Beethovin
Duluth MN/Harlingen TX


----------



## papermaker (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm not sure what brand of a machine you have but I have some pictures of where I mounted mine.These are where the Y axis are mounted and they use existing holesto hold the brackets they are mounted to.


----------



## menglor (Sep 22, 2013)

thanks guys, I am going to compare these to my X2 and see if I can clone something up.

I been farting with this for a week, I would love to say its done and start playing.


----------



## Bhouin (Oct 13, 2013)

On my sx2 I put in home switches on each axis and then used soft limits in mach3. This simplifies the process and works well. If you would like to see pics let me know.


----------

